# تعلم صناعة مكائن الـcnc / الجزء الثاني / التحكم بالمحركات الخطوية



## وليد الحديدي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إخوتي الأحبة أهنئكم بعيد الفطر المبارك و كل عام و أنتم بخير 
باسمه تعالى نبدأ الجزء الثاني من دورة تعليم صناعة مكائن الـ CNC من الألف إلى الياء بعد أن أتممنا بحمد الله الجزء الأول الذي شرحنا فيه أنواع المحركات الخطوية و الآن حان الوقت للتعرف على كيفية التحكم بها ، و سنتعرف في هذا الجزء على أساسيات دوائر التحكم بالمحركات الخطوية .
إن الغرض الوحيد من دوائر التحكم بالمحركات الخطوية هو إمرار و قطع التيار في ملفات المحركات الخطوية و التحكم باتجاه دورانها .
و الدوائر التي سنتعرض لها تحتاج إلى مدخلات و لها مخرجات ، فأما المدخلات فتأتي من جهاز رقمي (و هو في دورتنا الحاسوب الشخصي) و الذي يعطي الإيعاز لدائرة القيادة بإمرار أو قطع التيار عن الملف و يخبرها باتجاه الدوران . و يمكن أن نظيف إلى مدخلات الدائرة مصدر تغذية القدرة للدائرة . و أما المخرجات فهي التيار الذي يمر عبر ملفات المحرك و يؤدي إلى دورانه .
و الآن سنبدأ بتفصيل الدوائر الأساسية للقيادة لكل نوع من المحركات ، أرجو من الجميع وضع ملاحظاتهم و استفساراتهم و تعليقاتهم في هذه الصفحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66221
لكي تكون هذه الصفحة مخصصة فقط للشرح و ليست للردود


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

التحكم بالمحرك الخطوي ذي الممانعة المتغيرة
الشكل التالي يوضح الدائرة الأساسية لقيادة محرك ذي ممانعة متغيرة :





المربعات في هذا الشكل تمثل مفاتيح وظيفة كل منها إغلاق أو فتح الدائرة و بالتالي إمرار أو قطع التيار عن الملف المرتبط به ، و يستلم كل من هذه المفاتيح إيعاز الفتح أو الإغلاق من جهاز تحكم رقمي خارجي (حاسوب شخصي في حالتنا) عن طريق إشارات التحكم (control signals) الواضحة في الشكل أعلاه .
تبدي الملفات في المحركات بطبيعة الحال ممانعة حثية (محارضة) و بالتالي لا يمكن إمرار أو قطع التيار عنها لحظياً ، فعندما يغلق المفتاح و يمر التيار فلن يمر مباشرة بالقيمة المطلوبة و إنما سيرتفع شيئاً فشيئاً حتى يصل إليها بسب المحارضة ، و لنفس السبب أيضاً عندما يفتح المفتاح تتكون نبضة شوكية ممكن أن تحدث ضرراً للمحرك ما لم تعامل بشكل صحيح .
و هناك طريقتان للتخلص من ضرر هذه النبضة الشوكية ، فإما أن نربط دايود على التوازي مع الملف أو أن نربط متسعة على التوازي مع الملف ، و الشكل التالي يوضح الطريقتين :




ففي طريقة الديود يجب أن يتحمل الديود التيار المار خلال الملف فعندما يفتح مفتاح الدائرة و يقطع التيار سيمر تيار دائري و يتخامد مع الزمن ، و هذا الشكل لن يضهر تغير كبير عند الإغلاق و تخمد النبضة الشوكية . و هذه الطريقة بسيطة جداً إلا أن العائق في استخدامها هو بقاء التيار زمناً طويلاً نسبياً حتى يخمد ، فإذا استخدمنا مثلاً دايود بطيء من عائلة 1N400X مع مفتاح سريع للدائرة فيجب إضافة متسعة صغيرة على التوازي مع الدايود . 
أما طريقة المتسعة فهي أكثر تعقيداً من طريقة الدايود . و مبدأ عملها هو كالتالي :
عندما يغلق المفتاح ستفرغ المتسعة شحنتها إلى الأرضي عبر مفتاح الدائرة ، لذلك يجب أن يكون المفتاح قادراً على تحمل هذا النبضة الشوكية للتيار ، و يمكن ربط مقاومة على التوالي مع المتسعة أو على التوالي مع المصدر لتقليل تأثير هذا التيار .
و عندما يفتح المفتاح سيقوم الملف بتفريغ الفولتية المحتثة فيه إلى المتسعة فتشحن المتسعة بفولتية أكبر من فولتية المصدر ، و يجب أن يتحمل المفتاح هذه الفولتية .
و لحساب قيمة سعة المتسعة لدينا معادلتان للطاقة المخزونة في دائرة الرنين هما :
P = C V^2 / 2 
P = L I^2 / 2​ حيث :
P : القدرة المخزونة بالواط
C : سعة المتسعة بالفاراد
V : الفولتية عبر المتسعة
L : محارضة الملف بالهنري
I : التيار المار بالملف
و بمساواة المعادلتين يمكننا أن نحسب أقل مقدار لسعة المتسعة لمنع مرور فولتية أعلى مما يتحمل المفتاح 
C > L I^2 / (Vb - Vs)^​2 
حيث :
Vb : فولتية الإنهيار للمفتاح
Vs : فولتية المصدر
و يجب الإنتباه عند حساب قيمة المتسعة إلى أن المحرك ذا الممانعة المتغيرة تتغير محارضة ملفاته بتغير زاوية دواره ، لذلك يجب أن يكون نأخذ في الحساب أسوأ حالة ممكنة أي أكبر قيمة للمحارضة (L) .
كما تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الملف و المتسعة يكونان دائرة رنين و أن قيادة المحرك بتردد مقارب لتردد دائرة الرنين يؤدي إلى أن يكون التيار المار بالملفات و بالتالي عزم المحرك مختلفاً عما هو مخطط له .
علماً أن تردد رنين الدائرة هو :
f = 1 / ( 2 (L C)0.5 )​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

التحكم بالمحرك الخطوي أحادي القطبية
تكون الدائرة الأساسية للتحكم بالمحركات الخطوية أحادية القطبية كما في الشكل أدناه :




و كما ذكرنا في المثال السابق فإن المربعات الظاهرة في الدائرة تمثل مفاتيح و إشارات التحكم الداخلة إليها تأتي من حاسوب شخصي (PC) عن طريق منفذ الطابعة .
و كما في دائرة قيادة المحرك ذي الممانعة المتغيرة يجب أن نتعامل هنا أيضاً مع النبضة الشوكية المحتثة في الملفات التي تظهر عند قطع التيار عنها . و يتم إخماد هذه النبضة الشوكية باستخدام دايودات أو متسعة .
ففي طريقة الدايودات سنستخدم أربعة دايودات كما في الشكل التالي :




فالدايودات التي في الأعلى في الشكل تقوم بنفس الوظيفة التي شرحناها في دائرة قيادة المحرك ذي الممانعة المتغيرة (كأننا نتعامل مع ملفين و بالتالي نحتاج اثنين من الدايودات) ، أما الدايودات التي في الأسفل فهي موجودة لأن النبضة الشوكية المحتثة في هذه الحالة تمتلك مساراً آخر و هو المفتاح الموجود في الجهة الأخرى ، فعند فتح أحد المفاتيح فإن المفتاح الآخر سيمثل مساراً محتملاً للفولتية المحتثة ، و لذلك و ضعنا اثنين من الدايودات على التوازي مع المفتاحين لحمايتهما .
أما طريقة المتسعة فيوضحها الشكل التالي :




و طريقة حساب قيمة سعة المتسعة هنا هي نفس طريقة حسابها في دلئرة قيادة المحرك ذي الممانعة المتغيرة ، لكن تأثير الرنين مختلف تماماً هنا و أكثر تعقيداً و لذلك سأشتري راحة بالي كما يقولون و لن أخوض فيه فلسنا بحاجة لذلك الآن .


----------



## karimoo (24 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا ابداع كبير مشكور والله مشكور*****************************************


----------



## وليد الحديدي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*دوائر عملية لقيادة المحركات ذات الممانعة المتغيرة و المحركات أحادية القطبية
في الدوائر المشروحة أعلاه لم ندخل في التفاصيل المتعلقة بمفاتيح الفتح و الإغلاق الممثلة في الرسوم بمربعات ، لأنها ممكن أن تكون أية آلية للفتح و الإغلاق و سنستعمل في دوائرنا القادمة ترانزستورات كمفاتيح للتحكم ، و الشكل التالي يين نوعين من الترانزستورات مستخدمين كمفتاحين للقيادة مع الملفين المرتبطين بهما و دايودات الحماية :




تجدر الإشارة إلى أن كلاً من المفتاحين أعلاه متلائم مع الأشارات الرقمية نوع TTL ، و أن هاذين المفتاحين يستخدمان أيضاً لقيادة محركات تيار مستمر .
البفر الواضح في الشكل كمثلث برقم 7404 هو IC يعمل كحاجز حماية يفصل دائرة القيادة عن الحاسبة ليمنع تضرر الدوائر المنطقية الحساسة داخل الحاسوب و التي تستخدم فيها فولتيات واطئة مقارنة بفولتيات دائرة القيادة إذ أنه يسمح بمرور التيار باتجاه واحد فقط و بذلك يحمي الدوائر المنطقية في الحاسبة من رجوع التيار باتجاهها . 
الترانزستور SK3180 المبين في الرسم هو ترازستور قدرة نوع دارلنكتون يمتلك عامل تكبير للتيار مقداره 1000 ، و لذلك فإن مرور 10 ملي أمبير خلال المقاومة ذات الـ 470 أوم تكفي الترانزستور لإمرار تيار من بضعة أمبيرات خلال ملف المحرك .
الترانزستور IRC IRL540 في الدائرة الأخرى هو ترانزستور قدرة نوع FET يمكنه أن يتحمل تياراً يصل إلى 20 أمبير و فولتية 100 فولت ، و لذلك يمكنه إخماد النبضات الشوكية بدون استخدام دايود حماية إذا وفرنا له مشتت حرارة كبير (heat sink) . و لهذا الترانزستور وقت تحويل (فتح أو إغلاق) سريع جداً و لذلك يجب أن يكون دايود الحماية أيضاً سريع نسبياً أو ممكن ربط متسعة معه على التوازي للتغلب على هذه المشكلة . و في حالة فشل الترانزستور و مرور تيار عكسي خلاله فإن دايود الزينر و المقاومة ذات الـ 100 أوم سيحميان الدوائر المنطقية للحاسوب . و تعمل المقاومة ذات الـ 100 اوم أيضاً على إبطاء زمن التحويل للترانزستور بعض الشيء .

للتطبيقات التي يسحب فيها كل ملف من ملفات المحرك 500 ملي أمبير تستخدم عائلة ULN200x من الترانزستورات نوع دارلنكتون ، و هي متوفرة أيضاً باسم DS200x أو MC1413 ، حيث يمكن لهذه الترانزستورات أكثر من ملف للمحرك مباشرة من مدخلات دائرة رقمية . و الشكل التالي يبين مخطط شريحة ULN2003 المتوفرة بكثرة و هي عبارة عن 7 ترانزستورات دارلنكتون بمدخلات تلائم الإِشارات الرقمية نوع TTL :




في كل الترانزستورات (نوع NPN دارلنكتون) يرتبط الباعث بالرجل (pin) رقم 8 التي تربط بالأرضي (ground) . و كل ترانزستور محمي بدايودين ، الأول يربط الباعث بالجامع لمنع سريان فولتية معاكسة عبر الترانزستور ، و الثاني يربط الجامع من كل ترانزستور بالرجل رقم 9 و التي تربط بمصدر القدرة و هو بذلك يحمي الترانزستور من النبضات الشوكية المحتثة .

الدائرة المتكاملة ULN2803 تشبه تماماً الـ ULN2003 إلا أنها تمتلك 18 رجل أي 8 ترانزستورات بدل 7 ، و بذلك يمكن لشريحة واحد أن تقود محركين أحاديي القطبية أو محركين ذوا ممانعة متغيرة .

تستخدم دائرة القيادة UDN2547B للمحركات التي تتطلب 600 ملي أمبير لكل ملف حيث يمكنه قيادة أربعة ملفات لمحرك أحادي القطبية . كما تستخدم دوائر القيادة SN7541, 7542, 7543 للمحركات التي تتطلب 300 ملي أمبير لكل ملف .*


----------



## وليد الحديدي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

> هذا ابداع كبير مشكور والله مشكور*****************************************


الله يحفظك أخي كريم و أتمنى أن تستفيد من الدورة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

التحكم بالمحرك الخطوي ثنائي القطبية
الأمور أكثر تعقيداً بالنسبة للتحكم بالمحرك ثنائي القطبية لأنه لا يمتلك نقاط منتصف في ملفاته ، و لذلك إذا أردنا عكس قطبية المجال المغناطيسي لأحد الملفات فيجب أن نعكس اتجاه التيار المار فيه . و تستخدم لهذا الغرض دائرة تحكم تسمى بالدائرة الجسرية (H-bridge) و هي موضحة في الشكل التالي :




و كما في دوائر قيادة المحرك أحادي القطبية لإغن الديودات الموجودة في هذه الدائرة هي لحماية الترانزستورات من النبضات الشوكية عند قطع التيار عن الملف .
و تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الدوائر الجسرية من هذا النوع تستخدم في عدة تطبيقات و منها قيادة محركات التيار المستمر و غيرها من التطبيقات .
باستعمال هذه المفاتيح الأربعة توفر هذه الدائرة 16 وضع للتشغيل ، ما يهمنا منها هي 4 أوضاع و هي :
1- الوضع الأمامي (المفتاحان A و D مغلقان)
2- الوضع العكسي (المفتاحان B و C مغلقان)
و هذان الوضعان يسمحان بمرور التيار من المصدر خلال الملف و إلى الأرضي و لكن كل من الوضعين يمرر التيار باتجاه عكس الآخر ، و الشكل التالي يبين دائرة القيادة الجسرية في الوضع الأمامي :





2- وضع التلاشي السريع أو الإنزلاق السريع (كل المفاتيح مفتوحة)
في هذا الوضع أي تيار يحاول المرور خلال الملف سيواجه فولتية المصدر مع فولتية اثنين من الدايودات محيزين عكسياً و لذلك سيتلاشى التيار بسرعة ، و عندها لن يبقى للملف أي عزم لفرملة الدوار مما يسبب انزلاق الدموار بحرية تامة دون أي فرملة إذا كانت كل كلفات المحرك في هذا الوضع . و الشكل التالي يوضح مرور تيار مباشرة بعد التحويل من الوضع الأمامي إلى وضع التلاشي السريع :





3- أوضاع التلاشي البطيء أو أوضاع الالفرملة البطيئة
في هذه الأوضاع يدور التيار خلال الملف بأقل مقاومة ، و لذلك سيتلاشى ببطء ، و إذا كان الدوار يدور فإنه سيولد فولتية محتثة ستعمل على فرملة الدوار . الشكل التالي يبين أحد الأوضاع العديدة للتلاشي البطيء ، فبإغلاق المفتاح D سيدور التيار كما هو موضح إذا كان الملف في الوضع الأمامي قبل ذلك ، و يمكن أن يكون المفتاح B مغلقاّ أو مفتوحاً في هذا الوضع .





معظم الدوائر الجسرية مصممة بحيث توجد دائرة منطقية تمنع حدوث (short circuit) ، و الشكل التالي يوضح هذا التصميم :




و هذا الجدول يبين الإحتمالات الممكنة لتشغيل هذه الدائرة :


----------



## وليد الحديدي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

عفواً حصل خطأ في الصورة و هذا هو الجدول :




و الفائدة من هذا النظام الأخير هي أنه يوفر كل الأوضاع التي نحتاجها لقيادة المحرك و هي مشفرة بأقل عدد من البتات (Bits) ، و هذا الأمر مهم جداً عندما نستعمل مايكروكونترولر أو حاسوباً للتحكم بالدائرة الجسرية لأن أغلب هذه الأنظمة تمتلك عدداً محدوداً من بتات الخرج للتحكم بالدائرة .


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

ماشاء الله أخي 
أسأالمولى تبارك وتعالى أن يبارك لك فى علم
تم التثبيت


----------



## وليد الحديدي (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي محمد بن إسماعيل على التثبيت ، أسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## أحمد رمضان المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

much thanks on your great effort:75:


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

العفو يا أحمد رمضان المصري ، أتمنى أن تستفيد من هذه الدروس


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (13 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك
الاسلام والمسلمين ونرجوا منك المزيد
www.buildyouridea.com/cnc.html


----------



## وليد الحديدي (22 فبراير 2008)

الله يحفظك و يبارك بيك أخي أبو عبد الله و غن شاء الله المزيد قادم


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## التواتي (12 مارس 2008)

thank you so much Mr. waleid alhadidy .... god be with you


----------



## saibouce (16 مارس 2008)

d ou est tu monsieur mohamed bensmail contact moi sur ben_abd_cryos************* svp


----------



## saibouce (16 مارس 2008)

hotmail com dans les delais plus proche


----------



## يحيى يحيى (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم وجزاك الله كل خير 
اما بعد
انا من هواة ال cnc machines وبفكر اعمل ماكينة خمس محاور التصميم الميكانيكة تقريبا شبة جاهز ولكن الشق الكهربى الواصل من الماكينة الى الكمبيوتر لا اعلم منة شيئا ولذلك ارجوا من الله ان يهديك ويوفقك الى مساعدتي في الاجابة عن هذه الاسئلة:-
اولا
هل الدائر الكهربية لهذة المواتير عبارة عن دائرة موتور واحد ومكررة ؟؟
ثانيا
هل هناك علاقة بين اطوال وشكل وابعاد الماكينة بالبرنامج المخصص لها ؟؟ حيث اني اود استعمال برنامج ARTCAM_CNC-Machine_Milling_Software
اي انني لن اقوم بعمل برنامج خاص لها 
ثالثا
ارجو ان تمدني بالدائرة الكهربية للمحركات الخمسة موضحا عليها المداخل للسلوك الاربعة او الخمسة للموتور الخطوي والمخارج التي توصل لمنفذ الطابعة وهل يمكن التحكم بالسرعة ؟؟
الوصف للماكينة 
ماكينة خمسة محاور مخصصة لعمل الزخارف الدقيقة وليس من المهم سرعة وعزم الماكينة المهم هو دقتها .
رابعا
هل من الممكن ان تقترح عليا مواصفات ونوع المواتير الخمسة التي تتميز بالدقة الشديدة
رجاء اذا لم يتوفر لديكم الدائرة المخصصة المطلوبة ارجو ان تدلني على من اين احضرها حيث انني من مصر 
وشكرا وجزاكم الله كل خير 
ارجوا اعلامي بالرد بترك رسالة لي على الموقع في الرسائل الخاصة او على البريد الالكتروني


----------



## الراتب (21 مارس 2008)

عندي محرك خطوي جئت به من طابعة وله ستة اسلاك وله مغنطيس دائم في وسط الملفات قمت بتوصبله على مأخذ الطابعة lpt
ولاحظت انه يدور دورة شبه معدومة اى بسيطة جدا ولم استطيع تحديد اول ملف لتحكم به علما انه القوة الفولتية له 4.5 v
ارجو منكم ايه السادة اخباري بنوع المحرك احادي ام ثنائي وما هي الطريقة التي استطيع ان اعرف بداية الملف واخبروني بجميع المعلومات ارجوكم يا سادة طبعا بلغة بسيطة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (4 أبريل 2008)

إخوتي الكرام أشكركم على مروركم الطيب و كلماتكم الجميلة و أعتذر على تأخري عليكم و أرجو أن تستفيدوا من الدورة



> عندي محرك خطوي جئت به من طابعة وله ستة اسلاك وله مغنطيس دائم في وسط الملفات قمت بتوصبله على مأخذ الطابعة lpt
> ولاحظت انه يدور دورة شبه معدومة اى بسيطة جدا ولم استطيع تحديد اول ملف لتحكم به علما انه القوة الفولتية له 4.5 v
> ارجو منكم ايه السادة اخباري بنوع المحرك احادي ام ثنائي وما هي الطريقة التي استطيع ان اعرف بداية الملف واخبروني بجميع المعلومات ارجوكم يا سادة طبعا بلغة بسيطة


 أخي الكريم المحرك ذو الستة أسلاك هو محرك أحادي القطبية كما في الشكل التالي :





كما يمكن استخدامه كمحرك ثنائي القطبية و ذلك بعدم استخدام السلكين المربوطين بوسطي الملفين فيكون المحرك كما قي الشكل التالي :





أرجو أن تراجع موضوع أنواع المحركات الخطوية في هذه الصفحة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66223.html
و بعد أن تتعرف على أنواع المحركات و كيفية عملها يمكنك بسهولة أن تتعرف على تسلسل الملفات في المحرك و أي سلك لأي ملف ، و ذلك بأن تقيس المقاومة بين الأسلاك ، و ستجد عندها أن المقاومة بين سلكين لها قيمة معينة و بين سلكين آخرين لها نصف هذه القيمة و فأما الأولى فتدلك على أن السلكين هما a و b لأن بينهما ملف كامل و مقدار المقاومة فيه هي ضعف المقاومة بين النهاية a و النهاية 1 لأن طول السلك في هذه الحالة نصف طوله في الحالة الأولى .
أما إذا لم يكن هناك مقاومة أصلاً فهذا يعني أن السلكين كل واحد منهما من ملف ، و هكذا تستطيع تحديد الأسلاك ، ثم بعد ذلك قم بتوصيل القطب الموجب من مصدر القدرة بالأسلاك 1 و 2 الموضحين بالشكل أعلاه ثم وصل كلاً من الأسلاك الأربعة المتبقية واحداً بعد الآخر بالقطب السالب بالتعاقب و استمر بتغيير ترتيب تعاقبها حتى تحصل على التعاقب الذي يجعل المحرك يدور دورة كاملة ، عندها ثبت أرقاماً على الأسلاك لتدلك على التعاقب الصحيح الذي حصلت عليه .
أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على ما تريد و أنا حاضر لأي توضيحات أخرى بحول الله و قوته و أعتذر عن أي تقصير .


----------



## طاهر التركي (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وليد الحديدي (10 أبريل 2008)

و جزاك أخي الكريم


----------



## hammoda (27 أبريل 2008)

أشكرك سيد وليد على هذا الموضوع الهادف
وأود أن أسألك عن نظام التخاطب بين برنامج cnc 
ودرايفرات المحركات أو InterFace 
وهل نظام التخاطب يختلف من برنامجcnc 
لآخر .
وما هي المنافذ المستعملة لذلك تفرعية أم com or Usp
أرجو الرد وجزاك الله خيرا
[email protected]


----------



## امبراطورالميكانيكا (10 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا اخى على مجهوداتك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (27 يوليو 2008)

أخي الكريم بالنسبة للمنافذ المستخدمة فهي تختلف من برنامج لآخر و لكننا في دورتنا هذه سنستخدم برنامج KCam الذي يوفر لك أن تختار بين استعمال منفذ الطابعة أو الـ com port و هذا ما سنشرحه لاحقاً بإذن الله .
أما بخصوص نظام التخاطب فلم أفهم سؤالك و أرجو توضيح المقصود بـ(نظام التخاطب) ، لكن على العموم فإن برنامج KCam يقوم بتحويل الرسم المطلوب إلى نبضات كهربائية تقوم بتشغيل الدرايفرات .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (27 يوليو 2008)

> مشكور يا اخى على مجهوداتك


 العفو أخي الكريم و أرجو أن تكون الدورة مفيدة لكم .


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي وليد على جهودك الطيبة 
هل من الممكن ان نجد مخطط لدارة الدرايفر والقطع
الخاصة بقيادة المحرك الخطوي// مستخدم من اجهزة الاستنساخ القديمة//
واتمنى لك التوفيق ولمن قراء هذه السطور
اخوكم ابو عبدالله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u68556.html


----------



## gehan11 (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ المهندس وليد
الموضوع شيق جدا وحقيقي اريد الاستفادة وقد مررت بالموضع ولكني لاحظت انك اشرت انه الجزء الثاني
فاين ابدأ وما هي نصيحتك لي اذا كنت مهتمة بهذا المجالفانا مبرمجة ماكينات Cnc واشعر الان ان مجرد البرمجة شئ لا يكفي اود ان استزيد في العلم وخصوصا في مجال تصنيع الماكينات فمن اين ابدأ ولو امكن ترشدني ببعض الكلمات عن متطلبات صناعة ما كينات ال Cnc مع العلم اني مهندسة ميكانيكا هل يمكن ان اتعمق في فهم الجزء الواصل بين الكمبيوتر والماكينة ؟ 

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ المهندس وليد
> الموضوع شيق جدا وحقيقي اريد الاستفادة وقد مررت بالموضع ولكني لاحظت انك اشرت انه الجزء الثاني
> فاين ابدأ وما هي نصيحتك لي اذا كنت مهتمة بهذا المجالفانا مبرمجة ماكينات Cnc واشعر الان ان مجرد البرمجة شئ لا يكفي اود ان استزيد في العلم وخصوصا في مجال تصنيع الماكينات فمن اين ابدأ ولو امكن ترشدني ببعض الكلمات عن متطلبات صناعة ما كينات ال Cnc مع العلم اني مهندسة ميكانيكا هل يمكن ان اتعمق في فهم الجزء الواصل بين الكمبيوتر والماكينة ؟
> ...


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أختي الفاضلة الجزء الأول موجود على هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66223.html
و أعتذر لأنني يفترض أن أشير في عنوان الموضوع إلى أنه الجزء الأول من الدورة و لكن المنتدى لم يسمح لي بتغيير العنوان .
أختي الفاضلة أنا أيضاً كنت مهندس ميكانيك أصلاً عندما بدأت بالعمل لصناعة أول ماكنة CNC و الآن أنا مهندس تصنيع و هو اختصاص بعيد عن الإلكترونيات التي نحتاجها لعمل دوائر الدرايفرات إلا أنها ليست بذلك التعقيد و الصعوبة التي نتخيلها و لا نحتاج إلى تعمق كبير فيها في عملنا هذا لذلك فإذا كانت لديك معلومات بسيطة عن الدوائر و الإلكترونيات بالإضافة إلى ما يمكنك الحصول عليه من الإنترنت من المعلومات المنتشرة كثيراً في هذا المجال يمكنك عمل دوائر السيطرة لمكائن الـ CNC بإذن الله ، فقط توكلي على الله و تابعي الدورة و ابحثي في النت و يمكنك أن تتعمقي في هذا المجال بالتدريج ، و أنا مستعد لمساعدتك في أي شي أستطيعه بإذن الله .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

> شكرا اخي وليد على جهودك الطيبة
> هل من الممكن ان نجد مخطط لدارة الدرايفر والقطع
> الخاصة بقيادة المحرك الخطوي// مستخدم من اجهزة الاستنساخ القديمة//
> واتمنى لك التوفيق ولمن قراء هذه السطور
> اخوكم ابو عبدالله


العفو أخي الكريم أبو عبد الله ، أخي الحبيب سؤالك صغير و مختصر إلا أن جوابه طويل جداً و لا يمكن أن ألخصه بكلمات قليلة أو برابط أعطيك إياه و أفضل جواب يمكنني أن أعطيك إياه و أسرع حل هو أن تتابع الدورة معنا مع اعتذاري الشديد لتأخري فيها لانشغالي الشديد و لكنني أعد أنني بإذن الله سأكملها كما خططت لها و وعدتكم .


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وبركات الشهر عليكم اخواني
عودا حميدا اخي وليد لقد سعدت كثيرا بعودتك الكريمة (( فأنت القلب )) النابض لهذا القسم من دون هضم حق اخواني الاعضاء........ واقدر انشغالك وعذرك معاك .........ولا كن لاتحرمنى ..........من كتاباتك الشيقة..........واكمال الدورة
بارك الله فيك وفي مسعاك ونقدر جهودك ..........

تحياتي لكم بدوام الصحة والامن


----------



## وليد الحديدي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> كل عام وانتم بخير وبركات الشهر عليكم اخواني
> عودا حميدا اخي وليد لقد سعدت كثيرا بعودتك الكريمة (( فأنت القلب )) النابض لهذا القسم من دون هضم حق اخواني الاعضاء........ واقدر انشغالك وعذرك معاك .........ولا كن لاتحرمنى ..........من كتاباتك الشيقة..........واكمال الدورة
> بارك الله فيك وفي مسعاك ونقدر جهودك ..........
> 
> تحياتي لكم بدوام الصحة والامن


 و أنت بألف خير أخي الحبيب أبو عبد الله الله يحفظك و يبلغنا و إياك ليلة القدر و يتقبل منا و منك الصيام و القيام و أعتذر بشدة عن الإنقطاع الطويل و ها أنا ذا اليوم بفضل الله تعالى أكمل الدورة معكم فلا تبخلوا علي بدعاء في ظهر الغيب أن يوفقني للاستمرار في الدورة و أن تعم فائدتها و لا تحرموني من دعواتكم لأبي و أمي و أهلي بالمغفرة و الهداية .
أخي الحبيب أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة و أسأل الله لك طيب المعاش و حسن المعاد .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> كل عام وانتم بخير وبركات الشهر عليكم اخواني
> عودا حميدا اخي وليد لقد سعدت كثيرا بعودتك الكريمة (( فأنت القلب )) النابض لهذا القسم من دون هضم حق اخواني الاعضاء........ واقدر انشغالك وعذرك معاك .........ولا كن لاتحرمنى ..........من كتاباتك الشيقة..........واكمال الدورة
> بارك الله فيك وفي مسعاك ونقدر جهودك ..........
> 
> تحياتي لكم بدوام الصحة والامن


 و أنت بألف خير أخي الحبيب أبو عبد الله الله يحفظك و يبلغنا و إياك ليلة القدر و يتقبل منا و منك الصيام و القيام و أعتذر بشدة عن الإنقطاع الطويل و ها أنا ذا اليوم بفضل الله تعالى أكمل الدورة معكم فلا تبخلوا علي بدعاء في ظهر الغيب أن يوفقني للاستمرار في الدورة و أن تعم فائدتها و لا تحرموني من دعواتكم لأبي و أمي و أهلي بالمغفرة و الهداية .
أخي الحبيب أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة و أسأل الله لك طيب المعاش و حسن المعاد .


----------



## يحيى يحيى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

عودا حميدا اخي وليد وكل عام واهل العراق بكل خير ازاح الله عنكم الغمة وانار لكم ولنا الطريق وهدانا الصراط المستقيم 
اللهم امين


----------



## وليد الحديدي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

آمين آمين يا رب العالمين ، و كل عام و أنت بخير أخي يحيى وفقنا الله و إياك لخدمة الأمة و جزاك عنا كل الخير .


----------



## majestic1 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله*

*بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و على آله و صحبه الطيبين الطاهرين و سلم تسليماً كثيراً

أخي الكريم الباشمهندس و ليد الحديدي ... يسعدنى ان تكون اول مشاركة لى على هذا الموقع هي شكر خالص لك ... و أسأل الله ان يجزيك عن إهتمامك خيراً.. و أن يجمعنا سوياً فى الفردوس الأعلى ... اللهم آمين

ما زلت أتذكر تلك المغامرة بحق مع الاخ Romariorambo
و ما دعا إليه على احد المواقع إلى التعاون لبناء نموذج سي إن سي على أسس واضحة ليس فقط كعمل الهواة ... وجدتها قريبا لكنها كانت امتع مغامرة و تشويق مررت بهما فى حياتى فقد قرأتها كلها تقريباً في فترة وجيزة .... أسأل الله ان يعينه و من شارك معه و لو بكلمة طيبة... مازلت أتذكر اسمائهم و إن كنت لا أعرفهم

أحببت ان أشكرك و ان أعبر عن خالص تقديرى لك أنك لم تنس الامر كما نساه أو أُجبر على نسيانه آخرون

جزاك الله عنا خيراً

و بالمناسبة مشروع تخرجي هو بناء ذلك النموذج المزعج لتلك الماكينة ذات الثلاث محاور

اسألك الدعاء بالتوفيق و السداد

و لا حُرمنا منك
*​


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم و أتمنى أن تكون قد استفدت من هذه المعلومات البسيطة و أن تكون خالية -قدر الإمكان- من الأخطاء .
و بإذن الله سنساعدك قدر المستطاع في مشروع تخرجك و الإخوة في هذا المنتدى أصحاب خبرات كبيرة في هذا المجال و الكثير منهم صنعوا مكائن بأنفسهم .


----------



## majestic1 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك...*

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ... و جعلك و جميع الإخوة هنا ممن لا يعملون العمل إلا لله

و بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## أنس303 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

تبارك الدي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو على كل شيء قدير (صدق الله العضيم) 
ماشاء الله عليك يامحترم :12: انت رجل تفيد ويستفد منك


----------



## حمادة محمود (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم.اولا اود ان اشكر المهندس وليد الحديدى على هذا المجهود وهذا الشرح الممتاذ والرائع.
ولكن احب ان أسئلك سؤال مهم لى وهو اود اعرف حدود مهندس ميكانيكا الانتاج ومهندس الالكترونيات بالنسبة لمكنة cnc .انا اخطط ان شاء اللة ان يكون مجال تخصصى هو كائنcnc فما هة الدورات الواجب الحصول عليها لكى اتمكن من التعامل مع هذة النوعية من المكائن بل اكون ماهرا فى التعامل معها.
ولك جزيل الشكر وعظيم التقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## وليد الحديدي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً لك أخي أنس و أهلاً بك في منتدانا 

أخي الكريم حمادة محمود ، أرجو أولاً أن أعرف ما هو تخصصك بالظبط حتى أستطيع أن أفيدك في هذا المجال بإذن الله .


----------



## علاء صلاح (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وليد الحديدي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

و جزاك أخي علاء


----------



## YOUSEF ALY (2 فبراير 2009)

شكراً لك أخي و أهلاً بك


----------



## YOUSEF ALY (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكراً لك أخي و أهلاً بك*​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل وتقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الأعمال و أحب أن أشارك معكم بشيء بسيط و هو دائرة تحكم بمحركات ثنائية القطبية


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي وليد كيف ارفق الصور على الموقع من فضلك


----------



## ابو محمود (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى على المجهود
وثبت الله اقدامك
وجعل عملك لوجه الله تعالى


----------



## eng_teto75 (18 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله جميل اخى فى الله اسئل الله جلى وعلى ان يبارك فى علمك


----------



## solimanosman (2 أغسطس 2009)

لا الله الا الله 
اده كل كويس كمل المشروع من هنا 
http://www.qariya.com/


----------



## محمود عطية مؤمن (3 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود رائع فعلا جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
أحتاج نسخة من برنامج kcam بالسيريال فاذا كانت لديك رجاء رفعها .
و جزاك الله خيرا .....


----------



## البوشني (5 أغسطس 2009)

حقيقتا شكرا جزيلا اخي محمد بن اسماعيل على هذة المجهودات الجبارة الحقيقة موضوع مفيد جدا انا تخصصي cncواستفت كثيرا وربي يوفق الجميع نشاللة:12::13::28:


----------



## ابو بشار (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وان شا الله الاستمرارية


----------



## osame (5 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اطیر من الفرح العرب بداء باهتمام بعلم تسلمو عاش عقولکم


----------



## محمودجمعه (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلكم للامة زخراً


----------



## osame (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشعارف ازای اشکرکم لجهودکم بصراح تعبتوا کتیر


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

العفو يا اخواني المهم تستفيدوا اقصى فائدة ممكنة


----------



## fathiidriss (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انه ابداع جيد ومهم والشرح كان في غاية الروعه هذا يدل علي تمكنك الواسع جزاك الله خير


----------



## البــ ع ــد الثالث (7 أكتوبر 2009)

دمته للعلم مزخرتا..... رائع 

مع اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق

وبارك الله فيك

:77:
​


----------



## Ghyas (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للاهتمام


----------



## ستار الناصر (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك يااخي علي الجهد الكبير بهذا الموضوع انا مصنع ماكنة حياكة تعمل بسيطرة الحاسوب بالنسبي لي فقط الاعمال الميكانيكية اماالالكترونية ليس اختصاصي هل بمقدورك التعاون معي لعمل برنامج لماكنة جديدة


----------



## eng.syrian (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الغالي
يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## saifalshalchy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم العقول


----------



## سامح محمدى (1 يناير 2010)

عندى مكنة تقطيع بلازمة يدوي تقطيع حتي 30مم ونفسي اشغلها cnc ممكن المساعدة


----------



## 3dil (4 فبراير 2010)

*
جزاك الله خيراً 
** أسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ادور (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ابو صقر 11 (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور كتير يا اخي الكريم


----------



## safwathassan (24 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وكتر الله من امثالكم


----------



## yaserelfayomy (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## ادور (16 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## nournms (17 مارس 2010)

ممكن برنامج التصميم الرائع (pro engineer) وشكرا


----------



## yassour (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من فضلكم انا عندى ماكينه cnc و عندى مشكله
المشكله هى ان الماكينه بعد ما تاخد الامر بالشغل و تشتغل شويه فجأه الاسبندل يتوقف بينما الماكينه لسه شغاله 
و طبعا ده بيكسر سن القطع 
و بعد ما اسيب الماكينه شويه حوالى نصف ساعه تشتغل تانى و بعد حوالى 10 دقائق تعمل نفس المشكله 
من فضلكم اعمل ايه 
انا بصراحه شاكك فى الشربون بتاع الاسبندل و دى حاجه
الحاجه التانيه فيه كنترول بوكس جنب الماكينه و فيه شاشه و شويه زراير اب و داون و بروج انا مش عارف اى حاجه فيه و لا ايه وظيفته و ساعة العطل بيعلم على الشاشه oc-3 و بتطفى و تنور 
من فضلكم ارجو المساعده


----------



## yassour (28 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من فضلكم انا عندى ماكينه cnc و عندى مشكله
المشكله هى ان الماكينه بعد ما تاخد الامر بالشغل و تشتغل شويه فجأه الاسبندل يتوقف بينما الماكينه لسه شغاله 
و طبعا ده بيكسر سن القطع 
و بعد ما اسيب الماكينه شويه حوالى نصف ساعه تشتغل تانى و بعد حوالى 10 دقائق تعمل نفس المشكله 
من فضلكم اعمل ايه 
انا بصراحه شاكك فى الشربون بتاع الاسبندل و دى حاجه
الحاجه التانيه فيه كنترول بوكس جنب الماكينه و فيه شاشه و شويه زراير اب و داون و بروج انا مش عارف اى حاجه فيه و لا ايه وظيفته و ساعة العطل بيعلم على الشاشه oc-3 و بتطفى و تنور 
من فضلكم ارجو المساعده*​


----------



## aelgohary (5 أبريل 2010)

:83:مجهود رائع اخ وليد من افضل ماكتب عن المحركات الخطويه بالعربيه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yassour (5 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من فضلكم عندى مشكله فى ماكينة سى ان سى 
المشكله هى انى عندما اعطى الماكينه امر شغل تشتغل بشكل ممتاز و بعد وقت قصير يقف الاسبندل عن الدوران لكن الماكينه ما تزال تكمل تنفيذ الامر اى ينكسر السن طبعا نتيجه لوقوف الدوران اما الحركه فهى شغاله كما امرتها
و عند قراءة الشاشه الموجوده بجانب الماكينه frequancy اقرأ oc-3 و اجدها تعمل فلاش اى هذه القراءه تولع و تطفى و لو تركت الماكينه بضع دقائق و اعدت تشغيلها تشتغل تانى و بعد مده تعمل نفس المشكله لو سمحتم اريد مساعدة اهل الخبرة الذين يرجون من الله الجزاء
انا بصراحه و من غير اى خبره شاكك فى الشربون ده رايى لو ممكن يقرب التفكير شويه 
و شكرا*​


----------



## abomageed (5 أبريل 2010)

*أسأالمولى تبارك وتعالى أن يبارك لك فى علم*


----------



## osamaosk (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبدألقدير (8 أبريل 2010)

قوي و مبادر


----------



## محمد988 (1 مايو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طارق البندي (2 مايو 2010)

اريد شرح لبرنامج الاوتوكاد


----------



## poweraicha (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا كتييييير على هذه الصفحة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 مايو 2010)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 مايو 2010)

الأخ yassour مشكلتك في الانفيرتر بس أرجو أن تعطيني ماركة الأنفيرتر (اللي تقول عليه بوكس فيه زراير اب و داون) حتى أشوفلك شنو العطل اللي بيه ، لأن الكلمة اللي ظهرت لك (oc-3( هي كود لا نعرفه لا من خلال الكتلوك.


----------



## Eng_Obidah (13 مايو 2010)

بوركت أناملكم ...


----------



## Eng_Obidah (13 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## الامبراطور (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ yassour 
المشكلة التى عندك كما قال الاخ وليد
لابد من معرفة نوع الانفرتر الخاص بالاسبندل
وعلى الارجح هذا الكود هو over current اى زيادة فى التيار وغالبا يصاحبها OH وهى over heat
غالبا السبب اما حمل زائد عن اللازم او عن القيم فى الانفيرتر 
او المشكلة فى IGBT او ترانزستورات الانفيرتر
هل الانفيرتر صينى؟
عموما جرب تشغل المكنه بحمل خفيف وشوف
نظف الانفيرتر واتاكد ان فتحات التهوية غير مغطاه والمروحة الداخلية تعمل بكفاءة


----------



## المغترب63 (2 يونيو 2010)

> *عودا حميدا اخي وليد وكل عام واهل العراق بكل خير ازاح الله عنكم الغمة وانار لكم ولنا الطريق وهدانا الصراط المستقيم *
> *اللهم امين*​


 
امين يارب العالمين , و عاجلا ان شاء الله. وأرجعنا الى ديارنا سالمين غانمين


----------



## علاء صلاح (4 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك يا اخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## وليد الحديدي (14 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (17 يونيو 2010)

افادكم اللة ورعاكم -


----------



## سيف السعيد (20 يونيو 2010)

عايز اخد دورة تصنيع cnc فى اي مكان اي حد عنده معلومات يبعتلى على الايميل انا قسم ميكانيكا ومشكلتى فى الكهرباء ياريت حد يكون عنده معلومات


----------



## omar91 (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 يوليو 2010)

شكراً للجميع و أرجو أن تكونوا استفدتم


----------



## ههشام (31 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله بارك الله فى شباب المهندسين


----------



## ادور (11 أغسطس 2010)

انت رائع جدا 
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## حسن-12 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## المسافر ب (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا على المجهود و على الفكرة
انا فعلا بدأت في صناعة ماكينة CNC و لو أني متأكد من أني و تقريبا أغلب العرب مازلنا متأخرين كثيرا بالمقارنة مع الغرب.
و من بين دلالات تخلفنا أن الغرب بدؤوا في صناعة في هذه الماكينات منذ سنين و ذلك حسب المنتديات الغربية و زد على ذلك أنني عندما أذهب الى محلات بيع القطع الالكترونية منها أو الميكانكية فحدث و لا حرج. فلشراء قطعة بسيطة يجب أن تسير بمعدل 20 كيلومتر تقريبا لتجدها حتى و إن كنت تملك سيارة.
أنا منذ خمسة أشهر و أنا أجتهد و أبحث و في بعض الأحيان ينتابني اليأس لفترة ثم أعاود و إلى حد الآن مازلت لم أكملها رغم أني بالاشتراك مع صديقي و منذ البداية أخذناها كهواية.
ما قمنا بانجاز الى حد الآن هو صناعة الجانب الميكانيكي (شبه تام). و الجانب الالكتروني تام بقي الجانب الثالث و هو البرنامج و كيفية تعديله و .....
و حتى لا أطيل عليكم هذا موقع الكارط التي قمت بصناعتها و هي جيدة جدا.
http://pminmo.com/3axis/3axis.htm
*نصيحة:
قبل أن تشرع مباشرة في صناعة الماكينة يجب أن تحدد القطع المطلوبة و تقوم بجمع المعلومات هل متوفرة بالسوق أم لا بالقطعة بالقطعة. فأنا مثلا وقعت في هذا الخطأ حيث لم أجد القطعة IRLZ44 و انتظرتها ثلاثة أشهر الى بعثها لي صديقي من فرنسا و هو بدوره بقي ينتظر أسبوعين الى أن وصلت له.
وشكرا.
*


----------



## محمد م ع (1 مايو 2011)

مشكورالموضع كتير ظريف و مفيد


----------



## OverSpeed (1 مايو 2011)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسلموا


----------



## م عيد مفتاح (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسدد خطاكم وثبتكم على دينه الذى ارتضى


----------



## matrixe123 (11 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmednos (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً للجميع


----------



## ثائر خلف (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## محمد النماصي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## besoshow (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## koki4life (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور يا أخي ..........


----------



## المهندس محمد ريان (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## norelkmr11 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ahmed dani (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abd toron (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ayman Adam (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا وليد


----------



## mopeen (8 يناير 2012)

thank you for your big overt


----------



## نايلي مراد (8 يناير 2012)

االسلام عليكم بارك الله فيك الاخ وليد بس طولت ما تكمل الدروس


----------



## abdo_egyp11 (16 فبراير 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## سعيد الكلباني (16 أبريل 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## sunsong (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال العرب (17 يونيو 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## نادر 2012 (18 يوليو 2012)

_*جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا ملء السماوات و الارض
*_​


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (30 يوليو 2012)

تسلم


----------



## الميكنيكي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## الميكنيكي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

نفعنا الله بك


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (5 مايو 2013)

المسافر ب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته شكرا على المجهود و على الفكرة انا فعلا بدأت في صناعة ماكينة CNC و لو أني متأكد من أني و تقريبا أغلب العرب مازلنا متأخرين كثيرا بالمقارنة مع الغرب. و من بين دلالات تخلفنا أن الغرب بدؤوا في صناعة في هذه الماكينات منذ سنين و ذلك حسب المنتديات الغربية و زد على ذلك أنني عندما أذهب الى محلات بيع القطع الالكترونية منها أو الميكانكية فحدث و لا حرج. فلشراء قطعة بسيطة يجب أن تسير بمعدل 20 كيلومتر تقريبا لتجدها حتى و إن كنت تملك سيارة. أنا منذ خمسة أشهر و أنا أجتهد و أبحث و في بعض الأحيان ينتابني اليأس لفترة ثم أعاود و إلى حد الآن مازلت لم أكملها رغم أني بالاشتراك مع صديقي و منذ البداية أخذناها كهواية. ما قمنا بانجاز الى حد الآن هو صناعة الجانب الميكانيكي (شبه تام). و الجانب الالكتروني تام بقي الجانب الثالث و هو البرنامج و كيفية تعديله و ..... و حتى لا أطيل عليكم هذا موقع الكارط التي قمت بصناعتها و هي جيدة جدا. Tach42 3 axis board *نصيحة: قبل أن تشرع مباشرة في صناعة الماكينة يجب أن تحدد القطع المطلوبة و تقوم بجمع المعلومات هل متوفرة بالسوق أم لا بالقطعة بالقطعة. فأنا مثلا وقعت في هذا الخطأ حيث لم أجد القطعة IRLZ44 و انتظرتها ثلاثة أشهر الى بعثها لي صديقي من فرنسا و هو بدوره بقي ينتظر أسبوعين الى أن وصلت له. وشكرا. *


 شكرا جزيلا اخونا العزيز على النصيحة القيمة فعلا فقد اخذت بالنصيحة وفعلا المواد لم تكن موجودة بشكل كامل فقد رأيت مشكلة في كارتة الانترفيس كون المذربورد في حاسوبي لا يحوي على مخرج طابعة كما في السابق مما جعلني ابحث عن انترفيس آخر وأرجوا من الجميع مساعدتي بما يعلموه شكرا للجميع


----------



## farsmmm (9 مايو 2013)

الله يجزاكم خيرا 
حقيقه لا اخفيه استفدة كثير من الموقع والبركة بالناس الطيبه هنا وشريت اله ليزر 40 واط واعمل عليها الان وبعدها شرييت ماكينة من الصين للحفر ولكن اتعبني الموديل تركيبا وعملا فا الي يعلم عن المكينة شي انا بشكره وكرمه 
[h=3]雕刻机DIY pvc雕刻机 32x40x10 散件全套 USB/打印口双接口通用[/h]
اسمها ضعه في موقع على بابا الصيني


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ashraf o hamdan (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
​


----------



## ninja0731 (25 يوليو 2013)

jolis travail bon courage


----------



## ninja0731 (25 يوليو 2013)

jolis travail bon courage mes salutations


----------



## ali66753 (25 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## asd7777 (17 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## yasseryossryy (22 سبتمبر 2013)

با رك الله فيك اخى الكريم ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك آمين يا رب


----------



## hany hegab (6 ديسمبر 2013)

شرح وافى جدا
*http://www.fedv.bu.edu.eg/*


----------



## touilass (24 ديسمبر 2013)

عفوا هل ممكن ادراج رابط الدرس الاول لأني لم أجده


----------



## azaharna (17 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوه مشكورين علي مجهوداتكم بس وين رابط الدروس وشكرا


----------



## hamidas (7 مارس 2014)

الله يعطيك الصحة ياخويا


----------



## tiger_k1 (13 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------

